# Center channel thoughts???



## joonbug99 (Feb 24, 2011)

I am looking to get a slim center channel speaker to put behind my screen. I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions. Looking to spend 400 max. I have looked at the Kef t301 anyone have this speaker?? 

Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
What kind of Speakers are you using for your Front Speakers as it would be ideal that the CC be the same brand.
That being said the PSB C40 is fairly thin and meets your budgetary criteria and is heavily discounted here:https://dmc-electronics.com/Default.htm Moreover, PSB makes fantastic Speakers.
Just look down the page and the Speaker will be there.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## joonbug99 (Feb 24, 2011)

JJ

I am looking at the Kef c7 's but was wondering about that center channel. I have not bought any of the pieces yet. I like the price and sound of the c7's but I have not heard the t301c as it was not available to listen to. 
Thanks for the other info too.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
My pleasure amigo. I am a big fan of KEF's as well. However, if not familiar with PSB, I strongly recommend checking out some Professional Reviews. Ecoustics.Com is an excellent Website as it provides links to Professional Reviews from all over the World. Just enter PSB in the Search Box and select Professional Reviews.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> What kind of Speakers are you using for your Front Speakers as it would be ideal that the CC be the same brand.
> That being said the PSB C40 is fairly thin and meets your budgetary criteria and is heavily discounted here:https://dmc-electronics.com/Default.htm Moreover, PSB makes fantastic Speakers.
> Just look down the page and the Speaker will be there.
> ...



I am looking at that PSB Platinum T6 pair at half off. Must... hide... wallet... :nono:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

For KEF I'd stick to the coaxial driven speakers. That is where they excel.


----------



## eyleron (Dec 31, 2009)

Since it's going behind a screen, how come it must be "slim"?


----------

